# Why don't newbies train legs?



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

If you think rationally about leg training it really is a must yet so many don't train them.................... Why?

Legs ain't my favourite before i train em but are after i've trained em


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

i dont tend to train them...

i know i know im a very bad person and should be flagellated.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

it's not just newbies that don't... see loads of people that never train legs... they have a decent upper body.. but when the shorts are on... no legs... 

A) because it hurts

B) because its takes time to build em up

C) because it hurts

:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

PeterTheEater said:


> i dont tend to train them...
> 
> i know i know im a very bad person and should be flagellated.


Why?

If you were a big oak tree with a massive upper body youd look pretty stupid with a little skinny trunk wouldn't you:rolleyes:

As I see it you upper body won't grow to its potential without a large trunk


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

shorty said:


> it's not just newbies that don't... see loads of people that never train legs... they have a decent upper body.. but when the shorts are on... no legs...
> 
> A) because it hurts
> 
> ...


But it hurts arms chest back shoulders traps as well


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

well i dont religiously plan my workouts... so sometimes the legs get neglected...

i do train them fairly regularly, but if im honest, and i always am (unfortunately) then if i couldnt fit a bodygroup in to a weeks workout, it'd more often than not be legs...

i do a hell of a lot of traipsing up and down flights of stairs a day anyhow...


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

i think the standard answer if you were to ask would be 'cos i dont want big legs - just some size on my chest and arms'

its not until things get a bit more involved that you realise that its a daft way to go about it.


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> If you think rationally about leg training it really is a must yet so many don't train them.................... Why?
> 
> Legs ain't my favourite before i train em but are after i've trained em


i went for the first 8 months of the gym without training my legs and then for the last 2 months i have been beasting them and my god... how stiff are you for the next three days haha it gets to the point where my glutes are to sore to sit! i have noticed loads of changes in my whole body since doing my legs. they where never to bad through playing rugby all my life.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> But it hurts arms chest back shoulders traps as well


maybe apart from working your back... leg day is the day where your body is under the most stress ... therefore imo thats why some don't train legs.. cost its hard work

arms, chest, shoulders etc... don't even compare to a hard leg session.

plus most want to look good when there out on a night out so unless you go to a bar in shorts no one will see your legs .. so they concentrate on the upper body.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

shorty said:


> arms, chest, shoulders etc... don't even compare to a hard leg session Agreed, I think it may be the aftermath it leaves
> 
> plus most want to look good when there out on a night out so unless you go to a bar in shorts no one will see your legs .. so they concentrate on the upper body. I think this in No1


Alex could you tell me why you never trained legs for 8 months, is it because of above? or is it naivety?

Just started training my son a couple of weeks ago and need him to realise how important legs are (he's 16) so your input would be grateful:beer:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

shorty said:


> maybe apart from working your back... leg day is the day where your body is under the most stress ... therefore imo thats why some don't train legs.. cost its hard work
> 
> arms, chest, shoulders etc... don't even compare to a hard leg session.
> 
> plus most want to look good when there out on a night out so unless you go to a bar in shorts no one will see your legs .. so they concentrate on the upper body.


True - I've seen a lot of blokes in gyms with an impressive upper body but then I look down and their calves are smaller than mine! I admit to now being a bit of a muscle snob and will always check out the bottom half to make sure it matches the top..... :laugh:

The lads that want to look good on a night out forget that a well-filled pair of jeans looks damn good too :thumb:


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Alex could you tell me why you never trained legs for 8 months, is it because of above? or is it naivety?
> 
> Just started training my son a couple of weeks ago and need him to realise how important legs are (he's 16) so your input would be grateful:beer:


 The reason i didnt do legs was proberly just for the fact that i was a 17 year old lad and didnt realise how important it was, if you have a look on my thread in the welcome lounge theres soem good info on there,

Also to be fair it has to be one of the nicest fealing when you wake up and then your hams and calves just die on you! could be worth starting your son off with legs as soon as you get him in the gym, i wouldnt say to rouin him firs tleg session because that what i did and was sore for around 4 days!

Good luck mate.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Beklet said:


> The lads that want to look good on a night out forget that a well-filled pair of jeans looks damn good too :thumb:


i can tell you now that guys with huge legs won't where tight jeans :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

shorty said:


> i can tell you now that guys with huge legs won't where tight jeans :lol: :lol:


True, but you can still tell............men with huge legs don't have flat backsides either....... :thumb:

I just can't stand the really baggy hanging off the **** jeans look :cursing:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

There are few things graven in stone, except that you have to squat or you're a p*ssy.

--Rippetoe


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> If you think rationally about leg training it really is a must yet so many don't train them.................... Why?
> 
> Legs ain't my favourite before i train em but are after i've trained em


Like Pete said 'because it's chuffin hard' but thats where the kick comes from pain is good, pain is nice pain and stiffness after makes you smile, t-shirt boys don't want this they just think they look good if they have a huge upper body. Personally I love trainin legs especially the bit where I wanna puke ...................

Women look at guys in this order: eyes, chest, legs from the front, from behind its legs, bum, shoulders.

T-shirt boys haven't yet fathomed out that they look like dikcs to women. You see a huge guy in the gym, you think m he's pretty damn hot you work your way down and see match stick legs and it's a urghhhhhhhhh :laugh:

oops sorry thread seems to have gone orf the subject of trainin legs :blush:

Lind x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs has to be my favourite session, i hardly ever train arms.... i dunno why but i just hate doing them!!!


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Its laziness, you don't people don't see them so why train them for most people. That and they aint been introduced to squats and deadlifts, so don't realise how easy it is to train legs. When I say easy, I don't mean that there easy to do, just that you don't need to spend hours doing isolation exercises on them.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I must admit I neglect my legs, but that I'm changing that. Trouble is I have a dodgy right knee, so don't really wanna squat with it. Think I'm gonna have to stick to presses and extensions


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i never started tarining legs buts thats because i was a freak with big legs and they over powered my upper body. i do train legs and prefer them to training bi's


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I think most newbies walk into a gym thinking the only muscles in the body are biceps and pecs so it doesn't occur to them to train thier legs.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

pastanchicken said:


> I must admit I neglect my legs, but that I'm changing that. Trouble is I have a dodgy right knee, so don't really wanna squat with it. Think I'm gonna have to stick to presses and extensions


yup - had keyhole surgery on right knee years ago - they took 1.5 litres of fluid off it - aint been right since...


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

flapjack said:


> I think most newbies walk into a gym thinking the only muscles in the body are biceps and pecs so it doesn't occur to them to train thier legs.


Don't forget Abs.

Pec dec, bicep curls, sit ups, jobs a good'en.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

flapjack said:


> I think most newbies walk into a gym thinking the only muscles in the body are biceps and pecs so it doesn't occur to them to train thier legs.


yep... they say i walk all day so no need to train legs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Because its hard and they all just want to look good in a vest/T

DISCO anyone?!?! :bounce:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

which way TO DA BEEEEEEEACH???


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

flapjack said:


> I think most newbies walk into a gym thinking the only muscles in the body are biceps and pecs so it doesn't occur to them to train thier legs.


Spot on. I've taken a few mates to the gym cos they wanted to start training. The look of utter confusion on their faces when you tell them they need to train their shoulders, back etc is priceless. They didn't last more than a few sessions :lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Most people in the gym jut want to fill ut their t-shirts and so leg training doesn't interest them, but if you press them as to specific reasons why it's usually that they don't need legs for what they do or that they have a previously unmentioned knee injury. Really, they're just pussies.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

Inggasson said:


> Most people in the gym jut want to fill ut their t-shirts and so leg training doesn't interest them, but if you press them as to specific reasons why it's usually that they don't need legs for what they do or that they have *a previously unmentioned knee injury*. Really, they're just pussies.


reminds me i had VERY bad crabs in my right knee few years back.. gives me jip every time i train..

(yep - CRABS...lol)


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You ought to be more careful with the kind of dirty girls you take home if you managed to get crabs...


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

Inggasson said:


> You ought to be more careful with the kind of dirty girls you take home if you managed to get crabs...


and on my knee n all...

still she had a WILDLY hairy chuff... so it was hard to tell what the hell was going on down there to be honest...

lots of "is it in yet?" and "no thats my belly button" etc etc

no wonder it took her so long to get ready, what with TWO hairstyles...


----------



## scousedaz (Oct 6, 2008)

shorty said:


> maybe apart from working your back... leg day is the day where your body is under the most stress ... therefore imo thats why some don't train legs.. cost its hard work
> 
> arms, chest, shoulders etc... don't even compare to a hard leg session.
> 
> plus most want to look good when there out on a night out so unless you go to a bar in shorts no one will see your legs .. so they concentrate on the upper body.


nail and head :cursing:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

its the simple fact...as said above...upper body is easier to show off and with our lovely english weather...we not got our shorts on too often...apart from in gym. I work my leg (yes, just the one) religioulsy...squats are the key to growth..upper body frowth as well.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

It gets worse when they learn they need to train legs.

They then take up the squat rack doing 200kg 1/8th reps on the squat and tell me look I can squat the same as you.

Theres two people who sqaut ATG in my gym :sad:


----------



## andreaslad (Sep 24, 2008)

i have legs alot easier than i do the upper body for some reason, i can push my weight on my legs then i do my arms.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

see i prefer legs to upper body.. even though i have a knackered knee... i can certainly do more weight on legs than anything else.. squatting is a bit painful but deads and leg presses are fine..

I can understand why newbies just do a few curls and think its training though...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> I must admit I neglect my legs, but that I'm changing that. Trouble is I have a dodgy right knee, so don't really wanna squat with it. Think I'm gonna have to stick to presses and extensions


I have dodgy knee and back, had a collapse last squats day so I'm gonna take THS's advice and do 1 set of 20 reps with a weight i think i can get 10 with and see how that goes for a while



borostu82 said:


> i never started tarining legs buts thats because i was a freak with big legs and they over powered my upper body. i do train legs and prefer them to training bi's


Jammy git



PeterTheEater said:


> yup - had keyhole surgery on right knee years ago - they took 1.5 litres of fluid off it - aint been right since...


was it Crab urine?



jonti1leg said:


> its the simple fact...as said above...upper body is easier to show off and with our lovely english weather...we not got our shorts on too often...apart from in gym. I work my leg (yes, just the one) religioulsy...squats are the key to growth..upper body frowth as well.


Respect jonti

I just can't train legs without squatting, it just wouldnt feel like I'd trained them, don't bother with the p1ssy extensions, there worse for the knees anyway.

Anyone got any solutions for DL's with bad back, gotta start em again!!!

:beer:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Anyone got any solutions for DL's with bad back, gotta start em again!!!


start light, and leave your ego at the door. Avoid wearing a belt, ensure proper form and slowly build up your strength over time.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I work in a gym and anyone who doesn't train legs,

I cant take them seriously or respect them,

it sounds a bit anal-but thats the way it is!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Cause girls can't see your legs in a nightclub :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Beklet said:


> The lads that want to look good on a night out forget that a well-filled pair of jeans looks damn good too :thumb:


well my cock does that for me, but i still train legs


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

in all the time ive trained even in my early years ie back in 1990 other than bigger arms,always wanted good legs,but i still want them sooooooooo bad even now,think thats what keeps me hungry,that and the thought that if lyn bless her can do it then why cant i??? :rockon:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I left my first gym after being there for 20mins and never returned because there was no squat rack. When I joined another gym I started by squatting 3x per week without fail 

But I had good info to start with


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Robbie said:


> I left my first gym after being there for 20mins and never returned because there was no squat rack. When I joined another gym I started by squatting 3x per week without fail
> 
> But I had good info to start with


A gym with no squat rack!? i bet it was owned by peter andre


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> well my cock does that for me, but i still train legs


So modest....... :tongue: 

It's funny how it's often men that just train upper body, and women will often neglect upper body in favour of 'wobbly bits' (hips bums and tums, lol)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

University Gym actually, which is odd as they are well known for their sport?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

justdiscovering said:


> in all the time ive trained even in my early years ie back in 1990 other than bigger arms,always wanted good legs,but i still want them sooooooooo bad even now,think thats what keeps me hungry,that and the thought that if lyn bless her can do it then why cant i??? :rockon:


You will if you want it enough, small steps, small progression and you'll get it 

Lin x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> A gym with no squat rack!? i bet it was owned by peter andre


Damn, need to spread the love...... 

He obviously replaced it with a sunbed....... :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Last spring in my gym was very funny - lads who you never saw at the squat rack/leg press suddenly there doing half reps - clearly they all realised summer was coming (even though it actually didn't :cursing: ) and thought they had better get to it.

One lad in my gym has a superb upper body but never trains legs. Daft.

Another amusing one is watching people leg pressing with a half rep ROM and way more weight than they can handle if they brought it down to the buffers.

I've not trained legs for over 2 months now since hurting my back deadlifting. I miss it and am wondering how much strength I have lost.


----------



## datura (Oct 9, 2008)

I usually incorporate leg training when I'm doin upper body but then i'm nt rly tht advanced in which i work on certain areas certain days... i jst tend to go and lift heavy things which hurt my muscles 

But doesn't running strengthen leg muscle?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

my legs grow like the fastest weeds ever. i think i had 24" legs to begin with. now they're around 28" i think. i love squatting so much, just me and the bar baby with those punkass kids wondering if i'll get crushed or if im stuck at the bottom of my ATG squats. love em.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

The main answer is because people just want big arms & a big chest & good abs. The legs get forgotten, or neglected in order to get a bigger and nicer upper body.

I neglected my legs but have started doing them, and the feeling of them post-workout is great. That jelly-like walk!


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i trained legs from the very begining because the guy who owns the gym said its a must, i am glad i did now so i dont have to pay catch up.


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

Haimer said:


> The main answer is because people just want big arms & a big chest & good abs. The legs get forgotten, or neglected in order to get a bigger and nicer upper body.
> 
> I neglected my legs but have started doing them, and the feeling of them post-workout is great. That jelly-like walk!


ahahaha good man your in the same boat as me! binned them off for the first 8 months of training and in the last 2 months have battered em and the whole body has changed!


----------



## skydivekid (Sep 24, 2008)

Beklet said:


> So modest....... :tongue:
> 
> It's funny how it's often men that just train upper body, and women will often neglect upper body in favour of 'wobbly bits' (hips bums and tums, lol)


well i guess thats the answer isnt it, people like to train what others can see....with blokes its the guns!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

skydivekid said:


> well i guess thats the answer isnt it, people like to train what others can see....with blokes its the guns!


I suppose......but then I train my legs and they're rarely on show!!! :laugh: :lol:

If I don't train my top half I'd have back fat and bingo wings which is just nasty....


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Alex Redford said:


> ahahaha good man your in the same boat as me! binned them off for the first 8 months of training and in the last 2 months have battered em and the whole body has changed!


Haha. I feel bad for neglecting them but I was just after the big upper body at first to be honest. Now I want big legs too, and beasting them gives me a great sensation afterwards! What sort of exercises you doing to beast your legs then mate?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Training your legs is meant to release more GH so it will benefit your upper body too


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Training your legs is meant to release more GH so it will benefit your upper body too


So why does trainin legs make you horny :confused1:


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

Haimer said:


> Haha. I feel bad for neglecting them but I was just after the big upper body at first to be honest. Now I want big legs too, and beasting them gives me a great sensation afterwards! What sort of exercises you doing to beast your legs then mate?


 well the two lads i train with now have made me do hams and calves on dif day to quads,

Hams calves

- ham curls on the machine both legs at same time

- single leg ham curls

- dead lifts

-weighted calve raises

-standing no weight calve raised

Quads

-smith squats

-hack squats

-leg press

-leg extentions

This leaves me in agons for three days lol glutes kill after quad day. do my forarms on that day too.

i was the same at first just wanted masive biceps but last 6 months have been lookin into competing so realy going for it now got diet nailed and training is just getting spot on now.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lin said:


> So why does trainin legs make you horny :confused1:


elevated test, they give me a third leg


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> elevated test, they give me a third leg


Ah I see thought I was abnormal :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> Ah I see thought I was abnormal :laugh:


Nah...heavy training does the same to me - especially leg and back days, though I still only have two legs :lol:

Tomorrow I'm doing deadlifts, and it's Friday night oh hell I'd better not drink much....is there such a thing as deadlift goggles? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Nah...heavy training does the same to me - especially leg and back days, though I still only have two legs :lol:


Haha legs n back for me too sweetie, no wonder I've been like I have legs monday back tuesday lmao :thumb:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

i found out legs that dont get trained are called Wednesday Legs..

Whens dey gonna break


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I have dodgy knee and back, had a collapse last squats day so I'm gonna take THS's advice and do 1 set of 20 reps with a weight i think i can get 10 with and see how that goes for a while


Rest pausing 20reps squats is harsh as fook mate. If you cant get 3x8 (or whatever) out then this will kill you!

Be careful. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

datura said:


> But doesn't running strengthen leg muscle?


No. not really.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> Rest pausing 20reps squats is harsh as fook mate. If you cant get 3x8 (or whatever) out then this will kill you!
> 
> Be careful. :thumbup1:


Thanks for the warning Mike,

I was thinking because its a lighter weight 110 which i can rep to 12 instead of 140 (rep to 7) it may not be as harsh on the actual vertibrae that are weak but maybe thats a little stupid of me:confused1:

Do you think i should just do high reps (15-20) for 3 sets and not do the rest pause? I love harsh as fook training but don't want to cripple myself.

:beer:


----------



## Red_Stafford (Oct 9, 2008)

gerg said:


> start light, and leave your ego at the door. Avoid wearing a belt, ensure proper form and slowly build up your strength over time.


 I allways use a belt when doing deads & squats should I not be wearing it ?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

belts help power lifters gain some extra performance when competing, but I expect they wouldn't wear then all the time when training normally. You'll just end up with a weaker back and core, and this will put you at further risk of injury.

Don't just stop wearing the belt and try and use the same weight though, reduce the weight to something that isn't going to injure you, and make sure your form is exact.

I'd advise deadlifting barefoot, or in flat shoes as well, which will stretch your hams slightly more and help with lifts and form.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

gerg said:


> I'd advise deadlifting barefoot, or in flat shoes as well, which will stretch your hams slightly more and help with lifts and form.


^^^^ I agree, forget cross trainers, get a nice pair of converse Chuck Taylors. Flat bottoms, excellent for squats and deads, and cheep as chips :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gerg said:


> belts help power lifters gain some extra performance when competing, but I expect they wouldn't wear then all the time when training normally. You'll just end up with a weaker back and core, and this will put you at further risk of injury.
> 
> Don't just stop wearing the belt and try and use the same weight though, reduce the weight to something that isn't going to injure you, and make sure your form is exact.
> 
> I'd advise deadlifting barefoot, or in flat shoes as well, which will stretch your hams slightly more and help with lifts and form.


Chucks or DL slippers. Or socks rathet than *pure* barefoot.

Wearing a belt doesn't give you a *weaker* core gerg, but helps you form a strong internal belt as you have some resistance to press against.

Most PL will wear a belt in training, more than you would think.

On heavy squats for example you need to breathe into your stomach, and squeeze your abs against the belt.

On DL - I only wear a belt when needed, maybe for anything above a 3rm.

Squats - anything approaching a raw max, and any equipped work I'll wear a belt.

I don't beleive that "ego should be left at the door" though gerg. If you want to get strong, you need to lift heavy. If lifting heavy requires that you wear a belt then so be it.

Fore some people I would even say that DL with straps is fine - most people however shouldn't bother with them - if your grip is generally fine (and/or you do separate grip work), your forearms aren't an issue (and/or get trained in other lifts) and using straps will help you complete your workout then use em.

For example - if you'd been doing an ME (Max Effort) day with deads as your primary exercise, and your lower back is knackered from maxing out and your grip is now shot as your calluses have been ripped off, but you have SLDL to do as your scheduled assistance exercise what do you do? Leave it? Or get the belt and straps out and work your hammies?

It's ok being a *pureist* but in reality life is never that simple.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

By leaving your ego at the door I mean not lifting a weight that is dangerous and with poor form just to feel manly and to impress the people who couldn't care less in the gym.

If you're going to do 3RM then you aren't going to warm up with say 40kg, then go straight to 205kg to try and top your 200kg personal best, you need to build up to it, psychologically and physically.

If you only ever deadlift wearing a belt, then your body is going to adapt to lifting with a belt, if you go to pick up that vacuum cleaner or box at home, you might put your back out because you aren't used to lifting without a belt.

Lifting without a belt trains your entire body to function together in a balanced way, over time your body will adapt to any weaknesses in the chain, using a belt will simply cause you to further increase the imbalance in my opinion.

Maybe not the best comparison but if a person had weak lats, would you tell them to do more bicep curls in order to improve their pullups?

At the end of the day though if people want to wear belt then you can't stop them, but most guys who wear them in the gym don't need them and so end up looking stupid (especially the ones that wear them to do bicep curls)


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Thanks for the warning Mike,
> 
> I was thinking because its a lighter weight 110 which i can rep to 12 instead of 140 (rep to 7) it may not be as harsh on the actual vertibrae that are weak but maybe thats a little stupid of me:confused1:
> 
> ...


I cant tell you that mate. i dont know you and im not a doc, but you saying youve had problems makes me think rest pausing probably isnt the best idea. When you rest pause, your form towards the end will suffer is your lifting heavy enough to make it of any benefit.

So its your vertebrae that couldn't take the weight? sounds odd. Maybe a posture problem?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gerg said:


> By leaving your ego at the door I mean not lifting a weight that is dangerous and with poor form just to feel manly and to impress the people who couldn't care less in the gym.
> 
> If you're going to do 3RM then you aren't going to warm up with say 40kg, then go straight to 205kg to try and top your 200kg personal best, you need to build up to it, psychologically and physically.
> 
> ...


I see what you are saying, but it doesn't really translate to real life.

For example - I hit 180kg x 10 on DL the other day, that was a "light" day and I was working on speed. No belt, no straps, no briefs.

For anything above that I'm going to put a belt on.

I can't think of anything at home I have which weighs more than maybe 50kg. Well other than my fridge, but thats too cumbersome to attempt to lift on my own.

Lets say I lifted alot less and wore a belt for say anything over 120kg - does that mean I'm at risk of putting my back out if I lifted something 50kg from the floor at home? No - I doubt that very much.

You say that lifting with a belt would further increase inbalances should a weakness exist - this is plausible, but I would suggest that should that truely be the case the trainee in question would have to have a truely limited knowledge of training.

Weaknesses must be addressed. Weak lower back? Work on rack pulls and GMs. Weak hammies? Box Squats, SLDL, Pull throughs. Weak of the chest in bench? Paused bench, DB Bench etc

Progress cannot expect to be made unless a weakness is addressed.

Belts are (should be...) worn when heavy loads are being used. This is not to correct a weakness or an imbalance, but rather to ensure that progress can be made safely.

I think I understand what you are trying to say - you are referring to the "I'm weak without a belt" crowd. I'm referring to the "I'm stronger with a belt" crowd.

Some people don't get alot from belts or equipment - Nytol is one. But I know Jay uses a belt on his cheat curls.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hell yeah i use a belt, i also use a vlecro warmer underneath, keeps my back nice and warm and full of blood that prevents injury when lifting awesome weights:thumbup1:

Anyone noticed how "everyone" has an excuse not to squat ie bad knees (but can still leg extension even tho that puts more pressure on knees) or "lower back trouble" but does not prevent them from Cheat curling PMSL

Look at all excuses on this thread, guys whatever "injurys" you have decent form squats will help to rehabilitate IMO

Seperates the men from the boys.....

Bunch of pu55y fcks:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Hell yeah i use a belt, i also use a vlecro warmer underneath, keeps my back nice and warm and full of blood that prevents injury when lifting awesome weights:thumbup1:
> 
> Anyone noticed how "everyone" has an excuse not to squat ie bad knees (but can still leg extension even tho that puts more pressure on knees) or "lower back trouble" but does not prevent them from Cheat curling PMSL
> 
> ...


I broke my knee years ago, and prior to training had a weak back from being so tall. Squats and DL built up my lower back and leg strength.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

if i could only do one exercise it would be squats


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i cant do free bar squats without massive pain in my knees, i can do hacks, leg press and machine squats with minimal pain though???? dunno why


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

paulo said:


> if i could only do one exercise it would be squats


 no way man! adapted burpies!! a squat thrust , press up and sit up at the same time!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i cant do free bar squats without massive pain in my knees, i can do hacks, leg press and machine squats with minimal pain though???? dunno why


Bone or muscle pain?

Can you bodyweight squat? At what weight does the pain start to come on? Which part of the lift do you get the pain?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Alex Redford said:


> no way man! adapted burpies!! a squat thrust , press up and sit up at the same time!


Youd like this thing ive seen.

Deadlift to power clean & Press to behind neck press to reverse lunge and back again is one rep.. It hurts!


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Youd like this thing ive seen.
> 
> Deadlift to power clean & Press to behind neck press to reverse lunge and back again is one rep.. It hurts!


 AHH thats savage! sack failing on that! where you get that one from?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Bone or muscle pain?
> 
> Can you bodyweight squat? At what weight does the pain start to come on? Which part of the lift do you get the pain?


 bodyweight squats hurt mate, generally on the way down and just below paralel, i had squatted heavy for years but i just cant do them anymore


----------

